# Map of Newport Coast Villas



## Diane from Irvine (Jun 21, 2008)

Would anyone have a recent map of the property that shows building numbers?  I called the resort and was told that they have hard copies at the resort but nothing online.  I was hoping that if anyone out there has recently been to the property you could send it to me in a PDF.  Thanks!  Diane


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 21, 2008)

Won't they mail you a copy if you send them a self addressed stamped envelope?

Just a thought.....


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 21, 2008)

That resort is expanding so fast that today's map would be out of date next month.      Imagine...a platinum direct with a 'world trip for 2' incentive was only $19000 when they started selling.

Brian


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 21, 2008)

ncv map


here is an older map.  the new bldgs are from 4000 -4700 going across left bottom to right upper.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 23, 2008)

this place is huge. how close to the ocean is it? and which is the closest airport that we should fly into?

are there day trips to disneyland, knott's berry farm? so i don't need a car.

how close are the villas to warner brothers studios? and universal?


----------



## Lawlar (Jun 23, 2008)

*Airport and studios*



pointsjunkie said:


> this place is huge. how close to the ocean is it? and which is the closest airport that we should fly into?
> 
> are there day trips to disneyland, knott's berry farm? so i don't need a car.
> 
> how close are the villas to warner brothers studios? and universal?




John Wayne Airport in Orange County is only a few miles from NCV.

The drive to Universal Studios is about 1 1/2 hours each way (can be an awful drive if you go during rush hour - it has taken me up to 4 hours, one way, on a Friday evening or when there is an accident).

It is probably a 30 minute drive to Disneyland (go early).


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 23, 2008)

pointsjunkie said:


> this place is huge. how close to the ocean is it? and which is the closest airport that we should fly into?


 There is a golf fairway between the resort and the HWY. On the other side of the hwy is the state park and the ocean. 

John Wayne/orange county/SNA is the closest airport ( very close!!). But we fly into Long beach from Seattle. The 15 minute drive from Long Beach is more than made up by the time spent away from the very buzy SNA airport. ( Jet Blue flys into Long Beach)



> are there day trips to disneyland, knott's berry farm? so i don't need a car.


They do have a shuttle but I'm not sure if it goes to Disney. It does go to the local shopping areas. 



> how close are the villas to warner brothers studios? and universal?


The drive to Disney/Knotts is close ( maybe 20 minute or less) but Universal is on the north side of the city. And maybe not so far in miles, but with traffic can be 1 hour to 2.5 hours.


----------



## CATBinCO (Jun 23, 2008)

If you don't want to rent a car, you will need to fly into SNA (John Wayne Airport). I THINK the resort offers shuttle service, but call them to double check. The resort does provide a shuttle to the closest beaches (Crystal Cove and Laguna) as well as to Fashion Island (local mall, open air, very nice). If you book local restaurants for dinner after 7pm, the shuttle will even take you there and back (Joe's Crab Shack, Garlic Joe's) so everyone can have a drink with dinner safely. 

However, I do recommend renting a car, even for a few days, so you can go see local sights, esp. if you have never been to So Cal before. The way California is built, you will need a car (this coming from a former So Cal native.)Disneyland is close, L.A. sights are about an hour drive, San Diego about 90 mins. drive.


----------



## OkUSooner (Jun 24, 2008)

What ever you do, try to avoid building 4700.  It maybe a new building but there is no view of the ocean and the Swallows think it is Capistrano.   You will need an umbrella to get you from your building to your car to shield you from the birds bombing poop!  Bring your ear plugs too, the walls are so thin you may never get to sleep from all of the neighborly noise.  We stayed in it the first week of June and we were not impressed.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks like both the 4600 and 4700 bldg are turned to face the east ( and the caynon)  instead of being slightly angled so they could face at least part of the ocean. 

Why wouldn't they turn them 15 degrees or so? They then could have an ocean view??


----------



## isisdave (Jun 25, 2008)

You need a car. Period. Unless you play golf during all daylight hours, and have Pizza Hut deliver at night. It's not within walking distance of anything, AND it's on the side of a hill.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jun 26, 2008)

We just came back last week from our stay there. We were in bldg. 2300. It was a great location, but the villa definitely wasn't up to other marriott standards. The walk to the beach is considerably farther than we thought. Not that we minded, though. It just looks closer than it is! Although the resort is lovely, and the area is spectacular..I probably won't return. With 3 kids ages 9-13..there just wasn't any good activities on site for them. No fun pool games, organized sporting activities..etc. The pool bar/food area was just horrible. I've never worked so hard in my life to get a drink. I couldn't believe my eyes when we got there, that there was no actual pool bar to plop down and have a drink. You had to order at one window in a line of people, also ordering food. Then you had to wait at the other windown, again in a line to pick up your drink. Or you had the option of waiting at your pool chair for a server. but, that could be one long wait. And the elevator music at the pool was just horrific. We were on vacation for crying out loud!! All in all, its a lovely resort...just geared to couples without families looking for a very laid back vacation. Southern California is just stunning though!!


----------

